# Relocating to South Africa



## mayor of simpleton (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi, i am new to this forum as ive recently discovered it. My partner and I are thinking of relocating to South Africa from the UK to possibly open up a business. My partner has a brother who lives and works inPE and is currently awaiting his decision on permanant residency. Can anyone give me a starting point as to whats required in terms of the necessary entry requirements. The only thing that we can get from agencies is that we need 2,500.00 Rand to invest and numerous Visas. The companies we have contacted need 3500.. gbp before they offer any further info. Can anyone recommend an agency that will help us, or can this be done by ourselves. Very new to this and any help would be greatly received.


----------



## mayor of simpleton (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry that should have stated 2 .5 million Rand


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mayor of simpleton said:


> Hi, i am new to this forum as ive recently discovered it. My partner and I are thinking of relocating to South Africa from the UK to possibly open up a business. My partner has a brother who lives and works inPE and is currently awaiting his decision on permanant residency. Can anyone give me a starting point as to whats required in terms of the necessary entry requirements. The only thing that we can get from agencies is that we need 2,500.00 Rand to invest and numerous Visas. The companies we have contacted need 3500.. gbp before they offer any further info. Can anyone recommend an agency that will help us, or can this be done by ourselves. Very new to this and any help would be greatly received.


Hi there. If I were you I would contact an immigration lawyer here in SA instead. Visa companies are usually not very good and their charges are very high. It is better to go with someone here who has expert knowledge of how the system works.

Legal Man on this forum might be able to assist you as he is our resident expert. If not, I can recommend the lawyers that I use here, they are excellent on immigration matters.

Saartjie


----------



## zebracrossing (Jun 10, 2012)

I checked in my book (The Expat-Living.info Guide to South Africa; a must-read!!!) and it says the conditions are:
- ZAR 2.5 million in cash or capital contribution
- proof that you will permanently employ at least 5 South Africans

But this can be waived or reduced for certain types of businesses, for instance in the clothing and textile manufacturing, or crafts, and so on (there is a list in the book).

They give much more advice in there, but I can't copy everything. It's very informative and I would really recommend the book.

To get the permits, they recommend prowork-ltd.com .

Good luck!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you will have to apply proving your R2,5m and 5 jobs (although these jobs can even be part-time gardeners).

Your partner's brother having PR only means that she could get a Temporary Relative's Permit, but that's a long wait and a long shot.

Are you not looking at a work option? What nationality is your partner?


----------



## mayor of simpleton (Apr 5, 2013)

*moving to SA*

many thanks Saartjie can you recommend the people that you used as it is always better to go with recommendations I think




Saartjie said:


> Hi there. If I were you I would contact an immigration lawyer here in SA instead. Visa companies are usually not very good and their charges are very high. It is better to go with someone here who has expert knowledge of how the system works.
> 
> Legal Man on this forum might be able to assist you as he is our resident expert. If not, I can recommend the lawyers that I use here, they are excellent on immigration matters.
> 
> Saartjie


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

mayor of simpleton said:


> many thanks Saartjie can you recommend the people that you used as it is always better to go with recommendations I think


Sure, the firm I used are Eisenberg and Associates. They are based in Cape Town but have a satellite office in Joburg.


----------

